# 08 F-250 6.4 Thoughts?



## mg1826 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm considering an 08 F-250 crew cab lariat that has the 6.4 diesel and was curious what you guys think of this truck? I'm a GMC guy looking to make the switch to the newer Ford's as I'm really not impressed with any of the newer Chevy/GMC's.

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/2811243225.html

It also has LED hideway's and a remote starter. The plow is also an 08 with a fish stick controller, brand new cutting edge and new snow deflector. Any thoughts on the engine? Any major problems or concerns I should be aware of with this truck? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rstan2010 (Nov 25, 2009)

The price seems pretty high for my area. Maybe around 32 with the plow.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Price does seem high! I have an 2008 F350 crew cab long bed lariat with the 6.4 and I love it! Get rid of the dpf and cat and program it and its a beast with great fuel mileage to boot!!


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I would talk to the guy and get the VIN, bring it to a dealer and ask for a OASIS report on the truck, it will show any warranty issues and service. I have owned a 08 supercab 250 and it was good, i tuned it. now i have a 08 250 crew cab lariat and love the room and comfort, it is tuned also. i put a boss 9'2" VXT on it and it handles it great. These motors run great when tuned.


----------



## mg1826 (Dec 14, 2007)

I went and saw the truck in person yesterday and it is in excellent condition. The tires are brand new and were put on last week along with new brake pads, an oil change and a new belt. There is also a warranty up 100K on this truck. The plow is an excellent condition also with a new cutting edge and is a MM2 8.6'. He has Whelen LED higeways all over it and LED hidden back up lights under the rear bumper. I didn't find any dings, dents or scratches and it doesn't look like anything has ever been in the bed. He should me a print out of all the maintenance which has been done at Stoneham Ford in MA. I didn't see anything other then regular service and a couple of factory warranty replacement items. 
I have him at 35K for the truck and plow package. Should I pull the trigger???


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

That doesn't sound too bad on a price. Do you know what the build date of the truck is? I wouldn't buy an 08 that was made early in production, they came out early 07 as a 08 model. I had a 08 F-250 that was made in December of 06 that was a total pile of crap as were alot of the early ones from what the dealer here told me...just a thought


----------



## mg1826 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll find out what the build date is but the guy said it was a "3rd generation" engine? I'm still pretty green on the Ford's as I am making the change from 10 plus years of Chevy and GMC's.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I just got an 08 f450 for a little less then what he's asking but it had 64k on it. So far I love it


----------



## rstan2010 (Nov 25, 2009)

35K seems ok with the plow. If you buy it I would do a dpf delete with H&S mini max. You'll love the truck.


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

What is a dpf delete?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

johndeereguy;1433383 said:


> What is a dpf delete?


diesel particulate filter .$$$
i call it an egr delete.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Get rid of both the cat and dpf and straight pipe it. I have a H&S XRT Pro and I love it !


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

5'' Magnaflo exaust turbo back

afe cold air intake w/ zoodad 

sct tuner w/ innovative x-treme street 

Total labor / install $2k 

be nice , dont raise the heads:laughing:

ever see a 7300# pick em up go 0-60 in 3 secs ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rstan2010;1433367 said:


> 35K seems ok with the plow. If you buy it I would do a dpf delete with H&S mini max. You'll love the truck.





RepoMan1968;1433521 said:


> 5'' Magnaflo exaust turbo back
> 
> afe cold air intake w/ zoodad
> 
> ...


I'd go with Spartan tunes, some of the box tuners don't tune the trans and it makes a huge difference. Spartan has some great tunes out for the 6.4s.

Intake and 4" exhaust. If you want a 4" downpipe you have to pull the trans out or the cab off to get it in. Most kits are 4" downpipe back. 
Also do egr block, you can go through the process of deleting the whole system if you want.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh yeah , you get 3 tunes with Eric @ INNOVATIVE DIESEL 

I went with X-treme street for daily driver

X-treme drag for weekend racing at The Buck

And most important X-treme Tow for hogging 2 ton salt , 1200# plow and plowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

exmark1;1433243 said:


> That doesn't sound too bad on a price. Do you know what the build date of the truck is? I wouldn't buy an 08 that was made early in production, they came out early 07 as a 08 model. I had a 08 F-250 that was made in December of 06 that was a total pile of crap as were alot of the early ones from what the dealer here told me...just a thought


I had a job 1, loved it. what size air dam is under the bumper?

sparten is the way to go


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1433866 said:


> I had a job 1, loved it. what size air dam is under the bumper?
> 
> sparten is the way to go


x2 on the idea of not being afraid of the job 1 and 2 trucks. With tuning and all the recalls ford has done they seem to be holding up just fine.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

i always by job 1's it seems, got my 08 in when the 09's were coming out, got my 011 in may 2010


----------



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

*I have an 08 job 1 and so far so good*

I have an H&S minimax with a 4" straight pipe. Loads of power but fuel economy isn't good at about 8mpg while plowing, 12-15 mpg in summer. What are you guys getting?


----------



## mg1826 (Dec 14, 2007)

Is anyone able to 100% confirm if the factory Ford warranty will or will not be voided if I do a dpf delete and tuner?? If I get this truck there is a full power train warranty up to 100K and the truck only has about 39K on it.
If it does void the warranty what are my best options to get a little better power and mpg without voiding it? Air intake and exhaust?


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Find out if it has the plow prep package on it. If it does not you are going to be changing the fan clutch as well. My 08 came equipped with the plow prep as ordered and I have had it replaced 3 times under warranty. I have had the cab off once to repair a oil leak. I currently have a phantom electrical issue that leaves my climate control and wipers unoperable (a simple bypass has it up and running though). My truck is possessed and it is going to get replaced with a dually this year. I should never have sold my 01 F350 7.3L.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deut2210a;1433884 said:


> I have an H&S minimax with a 4" straight pipe. Loads of power but fuel economy isn't good at about 8mpg while plowing, 12-15 mpg in summer. What are you guys getting?


Both of these trucks are my friends.
08 F250 cc/sb. 3.73 gears, winter tires are stock 20" wheels with I think 275 bfg all terrains. Summer set is 35" Mickey Thompson A/T's with 20" M/T wheels. 2" Leveling kit, toolbox in the bed, about 8400lbs.
4" turbo back exhaust, afe intake, Spartan tuner w/ Dash Daq, trans module, intercooler pipes, some different intake horn thing, and maybe a couple other small things.
He just got back from PA yesterday. 
Said he got 17.4mpg on the way out (65-72mph with 2hrs of idle time for a nap) and 6.9mpg coming back pulling a wood processor. Ran a 275 tune on the way out and I'm guessing a 210 coming back.
He goes between multiple tunes so I can't say what he was on for each of these:
Plowing the last storm he was somewhere around 7-8mpg.
In the winter pulling his 2 place enclosed sled trailer around it's 12-15mpg depending on speed and conditions.
Summer around town is mid teens, summer highway is high teens.

His brother also has an 08 F250 cc/sb. 3.73 gears.
20" stock wheels with 275 (I think) goodyear duratrac's, Icon leveling kit and a bigger block in the rear and traction bars. No toolbox or anything, his truck's around 8k. 
4" downpipe to 5" exhaust, afe intake, Spartan tuner w/Dash Daq, Suncoast trans (not sure on converter stall), head studs, egr delete, 6.0 Manifolds and up pipes, ported fuel rails, intake pipe, intercooler pipes, airdog 165 lift pump, fuel bowl delete, and who knows what else.

Highway he'll see high teens to low 20's, around town is mid to high teens. Low teens if he's really running it hard locally. He doesn't tow enough with it to keep track. He also just got back from PA with his pulling a conveyor for the wood processor. Ran a 310 tune on the way out and got high teens doing 65-72 and 2hrs idle time at the rest stop. Probably mid teens on the way back, I'm sure he was running a smaller tune while towing.


----------



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

*thanks for the info Mark13*

I wish I could get the efficiency up to the kind of numbers your friend has, then i think I would feel a lot better about the truck. Maybe it's the bigger wheels and tires, or ported fuel rail? Does he know what helped his fuel economy the most?

Mine is an 08 job 1 EC/LB with a bump up topper. I have a Rousch intake and other than the dpf/cat delete and tuner that is it for options. I have 285-70R17 Matercraft Courser ATs on it now and stock size 265/70R17 BFG AT KO's waiting for me at Sams club if we ever get enough snow to need the tread. Maybe my squeaky u joint is causing some minor problems with fuel efficiency but I can't imagine it could hurt much. I can sometimes get numbers up in the high teens on the highway but not for an extended trip.

It was good to read that chapter. We all need to watch and be ready for His coming


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deut2210a;1434044 said:


> I wish I could get the efficiency up to the kind of numbers your friend has, then i think I would feel a lot better about the truck. Maybe it's the bigger wheels and tires, or ported fuel rail? Does he know what helped his fuel economy the most?


I'm not sure what helped his milage the most. The 6.0 manifolds, up pipes and the ported fuel rails havn't been on that long.
It could also have something to do with a broken in motor, his truck has almost 170k on it.


----------



## rstan2010 (Nov 25, 2009)

mg1826;1433910 said:


> Is anyone able to 100% confirm if the factory Ford warranty will or will not be voided if I do a dpf delete and tuner?? If I get this truck there is a full power train warranty up to 100K and the truck only has about 39K on it.
> If it does void the warranty what are my best options to get a little better power and mpg without voiding it? Air intake and exhaust?


If you want to go back in for warranty you can switch the exhaust and put the tunes back to stock. The warranty is 5 year 100,000 miles so which ever comes first. Depending on when yours was put into service the warranty could be almost done if its an 08.


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

If it is a job 1 they have 6.0 headgaskets and have had problems tune and not tuned.Spartan and h&s are great tuners.You will get better MPG with just tuner cat/dpf delete and intake. I have had my 08 Job 1 tuned since 2k on it with spartan.Yes had cab off and new head gaskets, under warranty. Same time did egr delete.EGR delete does not allow exhaust gas to recirculate back into the intake. The price sounds a bit high. But they run great when tuned.


----------



## mg1826 (Dec 14, 2007)

The build date on the truck is 03/08 so the warranty is good for another year. Also, my local Ford dealer won't give me an OASIS report on the truck because it contains owner's name and info. Does anyone know where I could get one online? The VIN# is 1FTSW21R28ED81767. Thanks again guys!


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

I am pretty sure that is not a job 1. I got mine in fall of 07. As for the oaisis or car fax that is BS because they post car fax on comm truck trader and yes it has the previous owner and where it cam from. Someone is hiding something with the truck.


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

without doing a full search there are 33 history records on car fax. Tell them to give you the car fax on the truck


----------



## mg1826 (Dec 14, 2007)

The first dealer wouldn't give it to me because I wasn't buying the truck from them. I just got it from another dealer with no problem and it checks out fine. It confirmed that all filters were just changed along with new brakes, four tires, an oil change and a coolant flush. Looks like all maintenance was kept up with this truck. I did see that the steering wheel was replaced last year because of "defects on the leather"? Other then that it looks pretty good.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That price is about right for this area. Friend just picked up the identical truck minus the plow for $32k. He's averaging 10mpg's with it mostly city driving. But he does love the truck and is getting the deletes and a tune.


----------



## martincare29 (Jan 5, 2012)

I run all fords if you ask me the 6.4 stock is junk ! they do not make them like they used to we bought 2 2008 in 2009 and was pumped put 16 foot back blades and boss 9 foot vee plows .

the trucks are not cheep so to have to put 1500 plus into makeing them run like they should is crazy to me it just blew my mind i love FORD and still run them but when i called ford they were helpful but its just my view on them .

if i could have my way take the 2008 bodys and throw in the bad ass 7.3s man that would be a mean truck !

we have 4 7.3 trucks and they are just so tuff and the mpg is the best i have seen stock...

sure do miss buying a mean work truck haveing it ready to rock rite off the line 








if its not broke dont fix it FORD still love your trucks


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

yes absolutely your warranty will be voided with tuner and dpf delete. remember you are buying a 2 model year and gone engine that has been very troublesome in my area. i have 2 at my shop now with voided warranties, both under 40k miles,one got so hot it melted the accelerator pedal off the firewall.run away.


----------



## martincare29 (Jan 5, 2012)

damian;1436222 said:


> yes absolutely your warranty will be voided with tuner and dpf delete. remember you are buying a 2 model year and gone engine that has been very troublesome in my area. i have 2 at my shop now with voided warranties, both under 40k miles,one got so hot it melted the accelerator pedal off the firewall.run away.


I agree ! it sucks when we got ours they were saying how great they are .

we have had ours over heat before going down the road.
they are great lokking trucks just BS moter

If i were you i would look into it for sure fine some one you trust that knows about working on this year of truck and i bet they tell you with out gutting the pipe and dpf and some tuner work they are junk

Im not bashing anyone on here that loves this year and moter sorry if i step on your toes mean no harm.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If I had to drive a stock 6.4 or a gas motor I'd probably take the gas truck. Stock the 6.4 doesn't impress me at all. Compared to my stock dmax they seem slower and less "exciting". Tuned they become completely different trucks, yes it costs a considerable amount of money but depending on your circumstance it's money well spent. If you never drive the truck besides to plow snow then it's probably not the best way to spend money on a truck, if it's your daily driver you'll love having a healthier running 6.4.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

absolutely , better off modified babywesport
diesels were designed to free flow , not to be restricted. Blame the treehuggers and al gore ,the internet inventor.
http://www.dieselbombers.com/ford-powerstroke-08-10-6-4l/


----------



## martincare29 (Jan 5, 2012)

RepoMan1968;1436330 said:


> absolutely , better off modified babywesport
> diesels were designed to free flow , not to be restricted. Blame the treehuggers and al gore ,the internet inventor.
> http://www.dieselbombers.com/ford-powerstroke-08-10-6-4l/


 i love this ! my trucks plow and pull lawn trailers in summer they are bad to the bone chipped and piped for sure.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

read on , get er done


----------



## mg1826 (Dec 14, 2007)

I haven't pulled the trigger yet but it sounds like people either Love em or HATE em? I haven't had much luck finding a newer used loaded F250 crew cab in the New England area. Is the 6.7 that much better that I should just wait a little longer to get a good used 2011? I'm not paying the $60K plus for a new 2012 right now.


----------



## martincare29 (Jan 5, 2012)

mg1826;1436539 said:


> I haven't pulled the trigger yet but it sounds like people either Love em or HATE em? I haven't had much luck finding a newer used loaded F250 crew cab in the New England area. Is the 6.7 that much better that I should just wait a little longer to get a good used 2011? I'm not paying the $60K plus for a new 2012 right now.


I would take your time in looking for a truck...even if you have to go out of state for it . I hav bought trucks out of state and found guys that could tow it up here on there trucks guys that live by me and are heading home anyway im sure you can find a good deal on some one to drop it off to you. i would take an extra 2000 bucks out when you get your loan for this truck and trick it out do it up rite and the truck could pull a house down and get 17 mpg

good luck bud


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

Like you said you love them or hate them. When I got mine yes the mpg sucked tuned the truck and never looked back. It is not a big deal to return to stock when returning to dealer for work, Just detune and reinstall DPF.(well not my ttruck it is beyond returning to stock.) Yes who wants to buy a new truck and then have to dump more money into it. I just look as the money I put into my ford is to prevent future problems. Had to do the same for my dmax that is getting traded in on a 6.7 ford. Hell bro in law just did a DPF/EGR delete on his 2012 dodge to get that pig to run good.I also agree with martincare Look into other states like down south there is ALOT of trucks out there.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Buy something down south.

The 2nd ford I mentioned in my previous post came from texas. 165k on it and it looks awesome. Another friend of mine has an 03 cc/lb F350 dually which is also from texas. 230k on it and it's in amazing shape compared to anything around here that's more then 2 years old. 

If you plan it out right you can do it pretty quickly. When my friend went to buy his 08 everything was setup and the deal was pretty much done before he left home. 4:30 Saturday morning I dropped them (He and his brother) off in Milwaukee at the airport and through out the day I got text updates from them. I woke up Sunday morning to a text from 5:2X AM that said "home". Not bad, 25hrs to go from IL/Wi Border to Arlington, Tx, buy a truck and come back. Airline tickets were something like $86 per person. He ended up buying the truck, including the cost of the plane tickets and fuel to drive it back for a similar price or less then what he would have paid around here for a truck that had been in salt it's whole life.


----------

